# Truck Axle Service Vignette



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

This is another small and quick vignette I made in-between my current major truck build. Yes, I have been doing quite a lot of them lately. I wanted something to take with me to the GGG exhibition in Sweden, in two weeks time. So I came up with this after seeing a pic on the net. I used parts, which I modified to be able to get the open rear axle effect I wanted. I have lots of 1/24 parts left over from older builds, which I’ve discarded over the years. Hope you all like it.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I can smell the old grease. Awesomeness! :cheers2:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I love to see someone swing for the fences with off-the-radar vignettes like this and succeed so wildly. Many builders might consider something like this to enhance the base for a larger build-up, but this is simply elegant as a stand-alone project. Absolutely wonderful Tiking, and brilliantly executed! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I can smell the old grease. Awesomeness! :cheers2:


Thanks.



Zombie_61 said:


> I love to see someone swing for the fences with off-the-radar vignettes like this and succeed so wildly. Many builders might consider something like this to enhance the base for a larger build-up, but this is simply elegant as a stand-alone project. Absolutely wonderful Tiking, and brilliantly executed! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


True. I had thought about it but decided to leave it as is.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Man, you can even make a pile of spare parts worth looking at! Amazing.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you John.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

John P said:


> Man, you can even make a pile of spare parts worth looking at! Amazing.


And in 1:24 scale! A jaw-dropper!

Doug


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Radiodugger said:


> John P said:
> 
> 
> > Man, you can even make a pile of spare parts worth looking at! Amazing.
> ...


Nice of you Doug.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It is unbelievable what you have been able to achieve in such a small scale- not only an incredible representation of hardware but a sense of moment- it feels like the guy working on the axle just left for lunch. If this was put into a larger diorama the rest of it would be a distraction...


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Richard Baker said:


> It is unbelievable what you have been able to achieve in such a small scale- not only an incredible representation of hardware but a sense of moment- it feels like the guy working on the axle just left for lunch. If this was put into a larger diorama the rest of it would be a distraction...



Thank you Richard for that accurate assessment. You hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

What a pile of junk!!
But in a good way. 
Fantastic as usual

Alien


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Alien said:


> What a pile of junk!!
> But in a good way.
> Fantastic as usual
> 
> Alien


HaHA! Thanks. Glad you like it.


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

There is something so incredibly real and so "in the moment" about this composition, a simple mundane scene has been transformed into pure "art" by your profound modeling skills. Excellent work, sir.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

pob63 said:


> There is something so incredibly real and so "in the moment" about this composition, a simple mundane scene has been transformed into pure "art" by your profound modeling skills. Excellent work, sir.


Thank you kindly. Much appreciated.


----------

